# Darn! I had a ticket for Le Comte Ory...



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

... on Live in HD this past Wednesday but I forgot to go!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> ... on Live in HD this past Wednesday but I forgot to go!!!


Shame - I saw it the night JDF's baby was born. First time I'd seen one of these 'Live in HD' & I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I was so frustrated that I immediately went to Amazon.com and purchased this:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I was so frustrated that I immediately went to Amazon.com and purchased this:


:lol::lol:

Oh Alma - you're a hopeless case.  You don't need tables in your house, you can eat off your UWP.


----------

